# What do you guys think? Could this be the culprit who infected my tegu with CANV



## Merlot (Jan 20, 2019)

So, some of you may remember, either way, I had to put my red Argentine female named Merlot down a few months ago. She was infected with CANV. I took proper care of her, she ate better then I ever did and was well socialized. I miss her so much. I decided to get a another gu, male red argentine this time instead of female. His name is Blaze I’ll post a pic or two of em later. 

But my question is, do you think this Bearded shows any sign of CANV. I’m dying to justify how Merlot contracted the virus. It was either this beardie, or when I took Merlot to an expo and maybe someone there may have touched or had an animal that had the virus. Or maybe gross conditions at petsmart or petco on the rare occasion I go there to get coco husk. 

My nephew broke the cage top to his enclosure and kind of hit his beardie or scared the living **** out of him so I’m about to show you a pic one angry beardie at the moment. I don’t recall any of my bearded dragons in the past having such a yellow mouth. Not sure if CANV has internal indicators in the mouth of reptile. What do you guys think?


----------



## Merlot (Jan 20, 2019)

Here’s my new boy Blaze living good


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Feb 10, 2019)

That dragon looks sick I would get him treated ASAP and keep them completely separate.


----------



## Danieldmcl (Feb 12, 2019)

Make sure to clean your hands between handling too just to be safe.


----------



## Merlot (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes of course, I didn’t even want to touch the dragon at all anymore after my Merlot went to heaven. I think it was the dragon, I could be wrong but see no other explanation. It’s my nephews dragon at his house, not mine. But I used to bring my gu over there on the leash and all that. **** whenever I go see my sister and the family I disinfect my self like bubble boy when I leave there every time


----------



## Zyn (Feb 12, 2019)

I’d never ever take my animals to a show unless to sell way to many possibilities for infection.
You have kids and people handling all kinds of reptiles come up and want to pet your gu transmitting germs, bacteria, possible parasites. 


What looks sick about the beardy? All I see is a black beard from being upset but maybe I’m not seeing something


----------



## Danieldmcl (Feb 12, 2019)

Zyn said:


> I’d never ever take my animals to a show unless to sell way to many possibilities for infection.
> You have kids and people handling all kinds of reptiles come up and want to pet your gu transmitting germs, bacteria, possible parasites.
> 
> 
> What looks sick about the beardy? All I see is a black beard from being upset but maybe I’m not seeing something


If i can remember can v is yellow fungus and i think its the yellow in the mouth that he is talking about.


----------



## Merlot (Feb 12, 2019)

The yellow tone to the beardies mouth? Otherwise seems good. I’m gonna post a pic of blaze just coming out the bath and he’s been on and off brumating so he hasn’t had a bath for a week at least. I feel now that any irregularities in Blaze’s skin I’m going to be freaking out. Like now. I haven’t really seen him shed much and his skin is a little dry. Concerned again but I may be paranoid. Eats well bur is picky with certain things and craps, and very energetic when not in his hide, even when brumating. My last tegu never really brumated for long periods of time at all so it’s a little adjustment for me.


----------



## Merlot (Feb 12, 2019)

More Like an album


----------



## Merlot (Feb 12, 2019)

Being a lazy fellow after a good swimming workout. Won’t wven eat his food right now he’s so tired. I removed his hide to force him under the UVB strip so he’s not burrowed away from it


----------



## Danieldmcl (Feb 12, 2019)

Merlot said:


> The yellow tone to the beardies mouth? Otherwise seems good. I’m gonna post a pic of blaze just coming out the bath and he’s been on and off brumating so he hasn’t had a bath for a week at least. I feel now that any irregularities in Blaze’s skin I’m going to be freaking out. Like now. I haven’t really seen him shed much and his skin is a little dry. Concerned again but I may be paranoid. Eats well bur is picky with certain things and craps, and very energetic when not in his hide, even when brumating. My last tegu never really brumated for long periods of time at all so it’s a little adjustment for me.


Yeah i remember lookin up stuff because i thought my beardy had yellow fungus(can v) but it just turned out to be really old shed building up which is sorted but i have 2 beardies and i just looked up pics off beardies mouths to see and im pretty sure they should be pink and not yellow like that. Look im only starting off with reptiles aswell myself and the main reason i came on here is because i think my gfs tegu is getting mbd and there is always lots off useful info on these forums to learn from. Also like me id say youre being paranoid about some stuff aswell but thats not bad becausw that just means that you give a ****. but i like to help in any way i can just because i really appreciate when ppl help me out.


----------



## Zyn (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah I wasn’t sure and that makes sense


----------



## Merlot (Feb 18, 2019)

Anyone think I’m being paranoid about my new gu possibly being infected? I disinfected the whole house several times prior to setting up the new enclosure but you never know


----------



## Danieldmcl (Feb 18, 2019)

Merlot said:


> Anyone think I’m being paranoid about my new gu possibly being infected? I disinfected the whole house several times prior to setting up the new enclosure but you never know


Well whats up with him?


----------



## Merlot (Apr 3, 2019)

Well as a good update, it seems I’ve been extremely paranoid. My Gu was in and out of brumation and then went under for a little while and I was worried about skin condition and lack of shedding. So I just kept the atmosphere perfect, wake em up for a good long hot bath for a while and a quick feed and poop and leave him be and repeat. When he came out the brumation for our late spring here in Illinois. He came out and had the best shed I’ve ever seen on a tegu with his shed coming off in the largest singular piece I’ve seen. Helped him peel it all off and he was loving it in the bath, little spa day. And his color is amazing!!! It came out crazy nice red. His head is shiny and he started to finally eat ground natural whole prey sausages so that is awesome and a big win for me


----------



## Merlot (Apr 5, 2019)

His color doesn’t do em justice in the crappy pics from the cell at all. The pattern is beautiful and I’m taking some time off for a lot or vacation I have to burn to soon as I went into brumation he came out. On my last day of work my wife called and was like like, “Ray wholly **** Blaze has been out all day and he’s shedding and it looks like a giant cape!” I was so excited to go home and see an knarly shed and the crazy patterns of his color. Lots of white and red and has dark red front paws. we’ve been spending lots of time together which has been fantastic man I’m happy the way things are turning out right now since my last gu got caught an infection and had to put her down, I got blaze in November at a few months old right before the cut off of shipping since I wanted to get a reptile from a reputable vendor since my husband wasn’t very old and didn’t have her long when she had CANV and he pretty much went under the whole time so I was freaking out about nutrition and skin issues/signs but he seems all good!!! Thriving now that he is up. He is twice the amount of food my gu twice his size was eating

Sorry for your loss Walter I feel for you man


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Merlot said:


> His color doesn’t do em justice in the crappy pics from the cell at all. The pattern is beautiful and I’m taking some time off for a lot or vacation I have to burn to soon as I went into brumation he came out. On my last day of work my wife called and was like like, “Ray wholly **** Blaze has been out all day and he’s shedding and it looks like a giant cape!” I was so excited to go home and see an knarly shed and the crazy patterns of his color. Lots of white and red and has dark red front paws. we’ve been spending lots of time together which has been fantastic man I’m happy the way things are turning out right now since my last gu got caught an infection and had to put her down, I got blaze in November at a few months old right before the cut off of shipping since I wanted to get a reptile from a reputable vendor since my husband wasn’t very old and didn’t have her long when she had CANV and he pretty much went under the whole time so I was freaking out about nutrition and skin issues/signs but he seems all good!!! Thriving now that he is up. He is twice the amount of food my gu twice his size was eating
> 
> Sorry for your loss Walter I feel for you man


Nice going and thanks.


----------

